# 5.5 gallon fry tank



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

My kribs are starting to get good at raising their fry and now fry are surviving. I have 2 fry from a previous spawn and 25 that are a day or two away from being free swimming. I think im going to pick up a 5.5 gallon tank to grow some out in so I can sell them to the LFS. I know its small, but i dont want another 10 gallon. I dont have much room as the only room in my house in which I could put a tank in is my bedroom. I dont trust my drunk roommates around anything fragile, lol.
Anyways Ive been trying to figure out what type of filter I could put in a 5.5 gallon fry tank, and as of right now im stumped. 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3911&ref=3636&subref=AC&N=2004+113426

Is this the type of thing I should be looking at?

Any other suggestions are welcome also.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

You could do that, or since you aren't planning on keeping them, just use a regular underground filter. They're not the best on earth, but replacing parts on them isn't expensive, and they don't create too much of a current. Just a suggestion, I know people all have different prefrences.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

You can use a sponge or corner box filter, either will do nicely. 
Tony


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

You got it! i was gonna suggest my DYI filter i have for fry tanks but that's really for 10g's or bigger, that sponge filter will work good on that tank.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

alright, thanks guys and gals


----------

